

Ask HN: Is there property mgmt. software for the commercial real estate space? - aml183

The idea is software that helps property owners and management companies oversee and easily track commercial real estate assets. If you are interested, would love to talk.
======
greenyoda
If you google "property management software" you'll get tons of hits. Not
surprising, since commercial real estate is a huge industry (probably
trillions of dollars worldwide).

